# Tex Gal's AGA experience



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What an amazing convention! If you have never been you have 2 years now to save money and attend the next convention. It was so much fun to see people that I have only met on the forums.

My husband, Bill and I needed a relaxing get away as we have had such a HARD spring and summer. He is actually talking about setting up a low tech tank! Maybe he'll cross over to the dark side yet! 

The highlight of the convention for me came at auction time. Bill and I were sitting in the auction and Luis Navarro came in and said Mr Amano wanted to talk to me! Can you imagine that?! As we walked to the other room he said that Mr. Amano wanted one of the plants that I had brought for the auction. I said to just give it to him. Luis said Mr. Amano wanted also to "talk" to me. (Mr. Amano only speaks Japanese so he had an interpreter there.) He wanted to "buy" my plant. Since I had no idea what to say I wanted for it, he said he would trade me. I thought that would be fine and maybe I could get a calendar or something . As we walked over to the ADA table everything there was VERY expensive. I told him the plant was not worth that much and he said to just pick anything I wanted! I chose the smallest thing there which was the small tweezers. I knew they were worth much more than my plant! AMAZING! Here I stood with Mr Takashi Amano giving me his designer tweezers!

In the meantime Luis was bringing him another one of my plants. Mr. Amano took it and said for me to pick another thing from the table! I asked if they had small sizzors. He must have understood what I said because he bent over and handed me his long sizzors! Now there I stood with $200 with of tools! I said these were way to expensive and worth way more than my plants, but he insisted.

Mr. Amano asked me if I had any more rare plants there. I said yes and promptly went blank about what I had brought there. Luis and I went over to my plants and we found two more. Luis took them over to him and he wanted them too! This famous man wanted 4 of my plants! Can you believe it? But that's not all!!!... He actually took MY picture! Isn't that funny! I'm not the famous one.

Next Mr. Amano asked me to write down my address because he wanted to send me something. I did. I have no idea what he wanted send me. Then he asked what business I was in. I said I just stay home with my kids and this is a hobby for me. He went on to say that he wants to interview me and for me to take pxs of my house and aquarium! This is for the ADA Journal! I'm sure my tanks are not at all the caliber for his magazine! How amazing!

So... sometime in the future I guess I will get an email from Takashi Amano or his company. I guess there will be something coming in the mail. And now I have actual ADA tools to compliment my $30 set of EBay aquascaping tools - given to me by Takashi Amano himself!

Here is a px to prove it all. Next time you see one of his tanks look for my plants! LOL


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

What a very cool honor!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Way to go Texgal!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, wow, that's awesome, Tex Gal! You must be thrilled!

I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.

Cheryl


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that's too cool! Nice job TexGal


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

I told you to wear that little black dress! haha

no really though. very cool.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool, what plants did he want?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Cool, what plants did he want?


The plants were Lamiaceae sp, Hygrophila sp "Rio Araguaia", Echinodorus Magdalenesis aka Quadricostatus, & Poaceae sp. Wish I had taken some Najas sp "Roraima". Couldn't find my Erio type II that I brought there. He may have wanted those too. Oh well.. I'm sure people will have those for him too.

Cheryl - You are too kind. You work your patootie off for everybody. I'd say you deserve it. I REALLY APPRECIATE what you do! =D>

Jargonchipmunk - you are too funny!

Bert, Indignation, and Hooha - thanks for the congrats!


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Way to go TexGal~

Now i know, next time Amano is at an AGA convention, i'll bring every single unique plant i have!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tex Gal, what an experience you had! Maybe in the next AquaJournals we'll see you in there? 

Glad to had a great time! It was nice meeting you.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

That is COOL! How exciting!
Way to go, TexGal! Now YOU are famous!
penny


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

OOhh.. She will be there, on an interview! Mr. Amano was quite happy with the plants, I was lucky to see them in the auction table since I was telling him about these plants but did not have any of them with me. I can tell you that for the first time the gentleman was impressed with the many species of plants kept by American hobbyist.
Cheers,
Luis Navarro


----------



## SeanJS (Nov 18, 2008)

Should I feel guilty for getting the winning bid on the Type II then?  I was wondering what happened to that Poaceae, I waited 6 hours for it *grin* Was it some type of Luziola?

Sean


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, I really held back bringing all the different "rare" species I brought. 
Since the auctioneer didn't really know what the rarer species were, they didn't sell for very much...but it's cool that Amano recognized what was rare (even if it might have been Luis telling him so).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That is amazing TexGal! Way to go.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW!! That is way too cool! What a wonderful way to be rewarded for all your hard work with your aquarium. Congratulatiuons Tex, again.

-Dave


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

SeanJS said:


> Should I feel guilty for getting the winning bid on the Type II then?  I was wondering what happened to that Poaceae, I waited 6 hours for it *grin* Was it some type of Luziola?
> 
> Sean


We're not quite sure what species it is yet. Cavan's working hard to figure it out....


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Awesome, I may have bump into you and didn't even know it.  DaveMonkey have been talking nothing but good thing about you. Very well deserve!

Cheers


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations Texgal, I don't know why you are surprised though. You have a killer tank and beautiful plants, plus you describe the growing conditions, what works for you, and what doesn't. You have been a big help to everyone here! Even if your tank isn't set up for contests, it *is* set up in a very pleasing way, something that you will actually enjoy over time and not get tired of. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I do love my tank. I love my plants. It's a lot of fun. 

Zer0zax that was very nice of you to say. I have been helped so much by the people on this forum. When I first went high tech I thought I would never get it. I kept telling my husband I CAN DO THIS!. I sounded like the little engine that could!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HA! Way to surpass the consensus "Master" of Aquascaping, Tex! Is someone's ego getting a bit larger? 

We'll have to keep a look out for those photos of you and the tank in ADA/AGA.

Seriously: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Sweet stuff! Excellent story.



Tex Gal said:


> The plants were Lamiaceae sp, Hygrophila sp "Rio Araguaia", Echinodorus Magdalenesis aka Quadricostatus, & Poaceae sp.


Heh...I was hoping that maybe it was plants you got from me...I know I am not the only one thinking that. 

Here I thought I had a special moment when I held a door open for a guy, who I later found to be Jack Wattley, at a local aquarium club meeting. Sheesh yours takes the cake.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Donald - I think I better just keep my current place. Don't want to get in over my head!  Still can't believe that it will actually happen. To funny! 

Brilliant - I do keep the papers of who I got what plant from. I haven't even looked to see. I have had to get some of them 2 times! (Sorry, I don't mean to be a plant murderer!)

On a funnier note - just before the conference I ended up getting a huge fever blister on my lip! I told my husband that I bet his great camera got it in all it's glistening glory! So much for my ego! HAHAHA!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I shouldn't read stuff like this..... I'm soooooo bummed I couldn't be there to meet all of you.

Way to go Tex!!


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

thats awsome!


----------

